# My horses frog on her hoof is infected can any 1 please help



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi my horses frog is infected the farrier told us to put betterdine on it has anyone had a horse that has had this problem before? if you have can you please tell me roughly how long into it will be healed and ready 2 ride? thanks heaps!!!


----------



## linzi (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: My horses frog on her hoof is infected can any 1 please*

get some peroxide from the chemest and pour it neat on to her frog hold her foot up for 2mins them you will see it bubbling on her foot do thay twice a day for about 4 days infections on the frog are normaly caused by thrush


----------



## ImaFlashyBit (Feb 21, 2007)

A few weeks ago one of our mares was limping and ended up having an abcess in her hoof. So we had to fill a bag with epson salt & water and put over her foot and leave for about 20 minutes. Every day and finally oneday when we turned her out I put an easy boot on her and the abcess must of finally worked its way out and broke. Boy was that a nasty mess inside the boot. :shock: 

Anyway I think I'm with Linzi on this one. Betadine will work good but I think some peroxide there a few times a day should work great. As soon as it stops bubbling you want to stop though. A major mis-understand with peroxide is it will actually kill off the new and healthy cells that are trying to grow. Therefore if used on a wound or damaged skin too much, it will cause the process of healing to be longer. So just do it for a few days and let it heal......


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

Whatever you try you can use the epsom salt in addition (although not at the same time). Epsom salt works wonders. If you don't have a boot, see if your horse will keep it's foot in a small bucket filled with warm water and the recommended amount of Epsom salt. It will draw out infection and speeds healing time.


----------



## ktmott (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah syringe some hydrogen peroxide onto it and it will kill the bacteria, is good for stuff like thrush


----------



## anomar (Mar 19, 2007)

I woked for a vet for years his solution was to pour bleach from the bottle on it every da for two weeks and it kills the trush but you have to keep the feet clean and as dry as possible. clean out all the mud and **** every day or it will come back and clean out the stall it the horse is stalled, down to the ground, you can pour bleace in there too one cup to a gallon of water will kill the spores in the ground good luck Ramona


----------



## linzi (Mar 13, 2007)

mathew i really wouldnt put bleach on her foot how is she doing any way


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

erm, i heard stock lolm tar works. x


----------



## ImaFlashyBit (Feb 21, 2007)

Bleach won't hurt the foot. I have heard alot of people doing that too. Bleach is only harmful if ingested.... Actually its probably better to use then peroxide... IMO


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

consalt the vet/farrier!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I wouldn't use bleach. Just because I "hear" of people doing something doesn't mean it's necessarily true.


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

I have used bleach before. I would use a 50/50 solution but it isn't harmful to the bottom of the foot. It is very drying though so don't use it for more than a few days and don't get it on the horse's skin. It actually works quite well. The only reason I'd use something else first is because I tend to ruin my clothes by spilling the bleach on myself.


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

im sorry, i haven't herd of a horses frog get infected.  im sorry to hear that though.

-chelsea-


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

try the bleach thing


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok for once i have to agree with kristy, i have been around horses all my life and have never seen or herd of a vet using bleech, have you ever poored that over a cut on your hand????? ouch, epson salt works wonders. a old wise dairy farmer wife once told me to use a used tea bag for hoof problems, ( brake it up and take the grines and rub it on the hoof, BUT YOUR FIRST MAIN DEFENCE IS YOUR VET.........


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hhmmp! Whats the difference between peroxide and bleach!!!!

They will both kill thrush and incidentally we use bleach here for thrush too! Use for a few days until the black gunk of the thrush is gone and yes don't get it anywhere else....like syringe onto to bottom of hoof over a buckett to catch overflow. Vetadine or Betadine does the same thing but takes longer and isss safer.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Bleach does work, you can mix it half and half with water. I usually use a product called "Thrush Bomb" and it works great. Could you use Iodine? I wonder if that would help?


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> ok for once i have to agree with kristy, i have been around horses all my life and have never seen or herd of a vet using bleech, have you ever poored that over a cut on your hand????? ouch, epson salt works wonders. a old wise dairy farmer wife once told me to use a used tea bag for hoof problems, ( brake it up and take the grines and rub it on the hoof, BUT YOUR FIRST MAIN DEFENCE IS YOUR VET.........


No one uses bleach on skin because it is severely drying to _skin_. THe bottom of a horse's hoof is far less sensitive than our own skin. Besides, we do use our hands in bleach when it's diluted, right? I know I do anyway. It's not horribly dangerous stuff, just very drying which is why it work so well for thrush and hoof infections. Plus it kills the bacteria.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

When I hear a vet recommend it, I'll do it.

And bleach and peroxide are extremely different - peroxide being much milder to the point of being safe for a human's mouth. Not to swallow, but to swish around. Try doing this with bleach and I guarantee sores. It's the harshness of the chemical, I suppose. 

If I remember correctly, hydrogen peroxide is effective because if adheres to the oxygen molecules when mixed with another substance. Could be mistaken, it's been awhile.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Bleach and peroxide no matter the composition are both corrosive and unless you are confident of its use you probably shouldn't use these.....vetadine and betadine are both iodine products but I guess if you have an endless pit of money you could go back to the vet.....or here's an idea listen to your farrier who probably handles 100 hooves a day, maybe he would know a thing or two...!
Not attacking......thrush is a ******, but mate comes with the territory. Horses...mad if you havn't got them!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

A phone call is free. I'd be tempted to call my vet just to ask if it weren't 8:41pm. I'd merely get the answering service. Something I would like to ask though - if I could only remember.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I did a bit of research on bleach/peroxide use. Perhaps someone could find it helpful.
"DO NOT apply bleach or hydrogen peroxide to a horseâ€™s feet. These so-called â€œtreatmentsâ€ will burn the healthy tissues of the frog and actually retard healing."
This actually does make a lot of sense to me.
http://www.horsekeeping.com/hoof_care_and_lameness/treating_thrush.htm
"Bleach. You might hear that household bleach is a good product for treating thrush, but it's not recommended. Besides overdrying the hoof and frog, it doesn't really kill the infection. Plus, bleach can cause significant damage to sensitive internal structures of the hoof if the thrush has created deep pockets of infection that lie next to the structures. "
http://www.horseillustrated.com/horse/detail.aspx?aid=7479&cid=27&category=

I saw little that had supporting factors for peroxide and bleach. I also found little information in general about peroxide, but I would assume it is drying as well because of the way the chemical adhesion works during the structural process when mixing with a substance.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Kristy, Thanks for those sites...I found them helpful, I have used Bleach in the past with results, but in the back of my head something always said caution! Bleach not only changes colour of clothes it put holes in it too!
Anyway I liked Cherry Hills recipe of sugardine and am gonna try it!
Thanks


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks 4 ya help it is better now thanks to the bleach ideas thanx


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

oh ******! just when I banned the bleach from the tackshed too! :?


----------

